# Pathetic posts on the Claire thread



## Guest

You immature bunch of arseholes. I have never read such a sickening series of sickening pathetic posts as on the Claire thread on the main forum.

GROW UP YOU TOSSERS AND LEARN HOW TO TALK TO AND TREAT WOMEN PROPERLY


----------



## nutts

*lol* Funny guy ;D


----------



## W7 PMC

WTF is the Claire thread??

I want to be sick & pathetic (feeling very left out now )


----------



## W7 PMC

Is this the one you mean??

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1049240737

Funny as fuck if it is ;D ;D ;D


----------



## snaxo

> You immature bunch of arseholes. I have never read such a sickening series of sickening pathetic posts as on the Claire thread on the main forum.
> 
> GROW UP YOU TOSSERS AND LEARN HOW TO TALK TO AND TREAT WOMEN PROPERLY


New to the 'net huh? 

Damian


----------



## garyc

respek da wimin ;D


----------



## Lisa.

> WTF is the Claire thread??
> 
> I want to be sick & pathetic (feeling very left out now )


Not only am I the "Queen of Â Weird Dreams" I am also the "Queen of Useless Information"

Now I don't know Claire Thread, but I do know Clare Shred!

Weirdly enough she was the girlfriend of Umberto Gianini, y'know the Hairdresser of the year in 2000, they lived in a small village near to where I live. They had two children called Orlando and Ruben. Then he dies on a skin complaint a couple of years ago aged 37ish ( weird or what??).

So there you go.


----------



## coupe-sport

> he dies on a skin complaint


ON a skin complaint - did he sleep on a Veruca on summit ;D


----------



## W7 PMC

Lisa,

Have you been smokin the Rastafarian Old Holborn?


----------



## Lisa.

> Lisa,
> 
> Have you been smokin the Rastafarian Old Holborn?


No, just feeling weird this morning................... [smiley=elf.gif].



> ON a skin complaint - did he sleep on a Veruca on summit


 Â

LOL!!! ;D ;D Now i would change that but its funnier left as it is!!

Edit Not that I think dieing is funny, deepest respect and all that.


----------



## snaxo

> Lisa,
> 
> Have you been smokin the Rastafarian Old Holborn?


LOL ;D

Yep, that was some tangent....!

Damian


----------



## garyc

Lisa,

You're frightening us. 

What do the runes say for this week?


----------



## Guest

> Is this the one you mean??
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1049240737
> 
> Funny as fuck if it is ;D ;D ;D


Duh no. that's the For Sale forum I said Main Forum.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1053033227


----------



## Guest

> New to the 'net huh? Â
> 
> Damian


No

Strange how just cos it's the net you imply that normal rules don't seem to apply. Why?


----------



## snaxo

Actually not what I meant.

Re: "I have never read such" - I was implying that you may not have read many internet forums etc.
You can find much more immature nonsense at probably 90% of other discussional sites (in my limited experience!).

This thread was just a bit of light relief. A bit of a laugh. Not sure what you are getting so hot under the collar about fella!

Damian


----------



## W7 PMC

> Duh no. that's the For Sale forum I said Main Forum.
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1053033227


That was a good thread as well, but if i'm not mistaken, buried in the posts is one from you, looking to tempt her. Kettle, black, stones & glass houses etc.


----------



## Guest

> Actually not what I meant.
> 
> Re: "I have never read such" - I was implying that you may not have read many internet forums etc.
> You can find much more immature nonsense at probably 90% of other discussional sites (in my limited experience!).
> 
> This thread was just a bit of light relief. A bit of a laugh. Not sure what you are getting so hot under the collar about fella!
> 
> Damian


Oh ok I see wot you mean. No wonder the Net is primarily a male dominated thing, and adolescent (in behaviour if not in years) to boot.

Actually I don't think the thread I was referring to is of the same nature as the one in the For Sale forum.


----------



## Guest

> That was a good thread as well, but if i'm not mistaken, buried in the posts is one from you, looking to tempt her. Kettle, black, stones & glass houses etc.


Fair cop, but I would say my post didn't quite descend to the gutter level of most.


----------



## W7 PMC

> Fair cop, but I would say my post didn't quite descend to the gutter level of most.


Harmless fun. Given that 99% of the people on this forum are men, i think its totally natural that the level & topic of conversation will at some point lower itself to that of a sexual nature.

Quote back to Vlastans notorious Anal Sex thread. No harm meant & no damage done i'm sure. Most of the people on here know each other better than you may think. ;D


----------



## Guest

> Harmless fun. Given that 99% of the people on this forum are men, i think its totally natural that the level & topic of conversation will at some point lower itself to that of a sexual nature.
> 
> Quote back to Vlastans notorious Anal Sex thread. No harm meant & no damage done i'm sure. Most of the people on here know each other better than you may think. ;D


Harmless fun bollocks I thought that sort of thinking went out in the last century.

99% men - chicken or egg?

Banter amongst mates maybe ok, but a semi-public forum on a thread started by a new female member saying "hi" to be greeted by "get yer tits out for the TT mag"? Unbelievable.


----------



## Lisa.

oooh <sound of penny dropping>

I thought you were talking about Clare Short resigning, d'oh.

No wonder it didn't make any sense to me. ;D

You are talking about the thread where new member Claire_82 introduces herself! I get it now.

I must go back and check that out, bad lot.

Â


----------



## garyc

> Banter amongst mates maybe ok, but a semi-public forum on a thread started by a new female member saying "hi" to be greeted by "get yer tits out for the TT mag"? Unbelievable.


But hardly surprising either.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

> Harmless fun. Given that 99% of the people on this forum are men, i think its totally natural that the level & topic of conversation will at some point lower itself to that of a sexual nature.


Agreed......and i think that the lady in question was not offended anyway


----------



## jampott

parts guru just beat me to that point....

we were "introduced" to claire by her boyfriend, and methinks she picked up that thread (and the for sale posting) in the spirit in which it was intended...

the first few posts were almost embarrassed "nudge nudge, do you know whats been said about you on here already" kind of remarks, but as it panned out, and it seemed Claire was not only "fine" with it, but also seemingly encouraging it, then the thread went the usual way of things when all parties are comfortable with what is being said......


----------



## pgtt

did anyone receive a IM of complaint from claire?


----------



## Guest

Has it not occurred to any of you Neandethals that maybe, just maybe, she was offended by such nonsense, as many women are? But, like many women, kept quiet rather than speak up and risk appearing errr uncool for want of a better word.

And whether she was offended or not is really rather besides the point.

Just like many blacks, Asians, Chinese, used to have to put up with racist "harmless banter" in the workplace. At least that's on the way to being sorted now.


----------



## pgtt

Im sure she would of let a moderator no if she was offened by the post, they can be easily be removed


----------



## garyc

> Has it not occurred to any of you Neandethals that maybe, just maybe, she was offended by such nonsense, as many women are? But, like many women, kept quiet rather than speak up and risk appearing errr uncool for want of a better word.
> 
> And whether she was offended or not is really rather besides the point.
> 
> Just like many blacks, Asians, Chinese, used to have to put up with racist "harmless banter" in the workplace. At least that's on the way to being sorted now.


Is this a cunning stratagem you are pursuing in order to ingratiate yourself to said bird?

If so, I like it.


----------



## pgtt

;D ;D :-*


----------



## Wolverine

> Has it not occurred to any of you Neandethals that maybe, just maybe, she was offended by such nonsense, as many women are? But, like many women, kept quiet rather than speak up and risk appearing errr uncool for want of a better word.
> 
> And whether she was offended or not is really rather besides the point.
> 
> Just like many blacks, Asians, Chinese, used to have to put up with racist "harmless banter" in the workplace. At least that's on the way to being sorted now.


Tickler, your attitude is itself demeaning to women in the assumption that they need a _knight-in-shining-armour_ to stand up for them. It seems to me you have very little experience of real women; they are not all shy retiring virginal wall-flowers as your tenor implies.


----------



## Guest

> Tickler, your attitude is itself demeaning to women in the assumption that they need a _knight-in-shining-armour_ to stand up for them. Â It seems to me you have very little experience of real women; they are not all shy retiring virginal wall-flowers as your tenor implies.


What a pile of steaming crap


----------



## Wolverine

> What a pile of steaming crap


Nice intellectual considered response.

Good to see you've descended to the level of the Neanderthal


----------



## Guest

> Im sure she would of let a moderator no if she was offened by the post, they can be easily be removed


You're sure, are you? 100%? And so you seem to be saying that anything should go and it's up to the offended party to complain? Hmmmm well like I said on a previous post this attitude used to exist in the workplace about racist comments, at least they have almost gone. Sadly it still exists in many regarding sexist comments degrading to women, esp on the City trading floors, but hopefully enough lawsuits will make them clean up their act. I suppose in the meantime the girls will vote with their cyberfeet.


----------



## Wolverine

Tickler, let it go son; it's time to move on :-*


----------



## Guest

> Nice intellectual considered response.
> 
> Good to see you've descended to the level of the Neanderthal


Well I was going to say that your post says to me that YOU have very little experience of women, but I didn't want to be unkind.


----------



## Guest

> Tickler, let it go son; it's time to move on :-*


Errr this is the Flame Room isn't it? So fuck off!


----------



## Wolverine

You forgot the cliche'd "and die" 

_Rib-tickler_, you really need to get yourself laid; your _virgin-informed_ view of the world is seriously impairing your judgement :

Are you sure your name isn't Kevin or Perry?

Be careful what you say next in case it comes back at you double; nah nah nah nah nah nah


----------



## Wolverine

> Well I was going to say that your post says to me that YOU have very little experience of women, but I didn't want to be unkind.


Don't worry; I can take it.

"this is the Flame Room"


----------



## vagman

> What a pile of steaming crap


Sheer class ;D ;D ;Dl


----------



## vagman

> Errr this is the Flame Room isn't it? So fuck off!


FAF...even better ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## GRANNY

Dont know about "Knight in Shining Armour"
More like WEIRDO.


----------



## W7 PMC

Well one thing is for sure, no-one gives a fuck about tickler's opinion, he knows fuck all about women (unless of course he is one) & with a name like tickler, it further goes to prove that he's now a fully fledged cock, complete with his own coat.

I thank you ;D


----------



## Carlos

Blacks out


----------



## Carlos

...number nimbus grey by at least 5-1 on this forum.

I don't like it.


----------



## nutts

THIS is the ABSOLUTE funniest thread by FAR for ages.... well done EVERYONE for such good hearted humour ;D ;D ;D ;D 

Can't stop laughing


----------



## pgtt

> THIS is the ABSOLUTE funniest thread by FAR for ages.... well done EVERYONE for such good hearted humour ;D ;D ;D ;D
> 
> Can't stop laughing


Glad we cheered you up Mark


----------



## Guest

> Well one thing is for sure, no-one gives a fuck about tickler's opinion


Couldn't give a toss. You're all obviously quite free to retain your attitudes and ideas about women and what does or does not constitute harmless banter, as am I, and the proof of the pudding is in the eating.

Had my rant and shall now return to my world and wish you all happiness in yours.


----------



## Dubcat

Tickler dont do that! We NEED you to continue talking shite.. please don't stop


----------



## nutts

Tickler, do you have absolute proof that the ladies on this forum do not like the banter and specifically innuendo? Or are you simply assuming it's the case simply because that would be the typical norm?

I happen to think that this forum would make a fascinating thesis on cyber-communities and the differences they have over "real world" communities... in fact :


----------



## garyc

> Is this a cunning stratagem you are pursuing in order to ingratiate yourself to said bird?
> 
> If so, I like it.


You sly dog.


----------



## snaxo

Gary - are you talking to yourself mate?  

Damian

PS I have been reading this thread aloud to colleagues in the office this morning (men & women) and they have all found it hilarious. None of the women feel this least bit 'degraded' or 'offended' by it!

W7 PMC - your last post was particularly amusing ! *lol*


----------



## W7 PMC

Don't go tickler, we love you really :-* :-* :-* :-*

Although we don't give a toss about your opinions & obvious missgivings about women, we do like reading them & laughing our tits off at them.

I reckon you may be one of those Chicks with a Dick. Bit confused as to your true identity.

Please don't go though, you're funny (very funny) ;D


----------



## Guest

I wasn't going to post any more about this but ....



> PS I have been reading this thread aloud to colleagues in the office this morning (men & women) and they have all found it hilarious. Â None of the women feel this least bit 'degraded' or 'offended' by it!


1) Errr this isn't the thread to read.

2) Reading it out to a group is hardly going to produce an atmosphere within which someone would voice their objections.


----------



## Guest

> Although we don't give a toss about your opinions & obvious missgivings about women, we do like reading them & laughing our tits off at them.
> 
> I reckon you may be one of those Chicks with a Dick. Bit confused as to your true identity.


It's interesting to see your reaction to all this - you go start another thread about me, you descend into personal attacks rather than address the issues raised, use of the royal "we". Methinks you're the one with misgivings about women, mate.


----------



## W7 PMC

Mr Tickle:

You appear not to be the brightest bulb in the box, so let me try & explain in very simple terms. As you're trying to be a clever C U N T, but keep tripping yourself up.

This is indeed a public forum & anyone can view, register & post. Given that there are close to 2500 registered users on this forum & many others who just pop in to have a look, there will always be many different opinions, to which every individual is entitled & these opinions will be on many very different topics, but please don't just fucking appear from nowhere & throw out that we're all a bunch of hormone charged sexist pigs, who know fuck all about women & don't appreciate the opposite sex.

You then start up about our actions/comments/humour having possible links to racism & homophobic views which again is total bollocks & who the fuck do you think you are, airing such views.

This is a community made up of many different people & a fair proportion of these people know each other away from the forum & have struck good freindships & even relationships as a result.

If anyone is offended by material posted anywhere on the forum, they have the absolute right to notify a Forum Moderator & action will be taken. One member of the Forum was suspended a month ago for going a little too far with certain postings.

The final point is that this is the flame room & as you may or may not have noticed, there is a warning attached to the front screen, telling people that the content in this room may not be to everyones taste & that its certainly of an adult nature.

Now either chill out & see the funny side or fuck off & get a life. I am not personally attacking you, as i save that for people i know personally.


----------



## Silversea

> .
> 
> I reckon you may be one of those Chicks with a Dick. Bit confused as to your true identity.


LOL... ;D I've taken note of that one...... ;D ;D


----------



## Rhod_TT

Personally what gets said on the web should always be taken with a pinch of salt.

After all the stuff that was said on the original Claire thread not one of the ******** users even sent her an e-mail. And in no way was she upset that the For Sale notice was originally posted. Claire seemed game for a laugh.



> In regards to for sale section, I always joked with rus that that is what I would do if he dumped me, thought it would be quite funny. Shame it didnt work!!!


.

(Just realised that this must mean Rus dumped her - maybe she got the TT in consolation)

And with this right after the 'lets do a pg3 article' Claire seemed to see the funny side:


>


So why do you - Tickler - feel that she was upset and offended (you may have been but she probably wasn't).

I think it is naive to assume that Forums are going to keep squeaky clean and it's all down to how you interpret the information. Not once was 'get your tits out' written down (ok so bra sizes were but that's a bit like talking about trouser sizes - they are just clothing). The guys could well have been suggesting that she contribute to the TTOC magazine and there just so happened to be a free space on page 3 and that the assets in question were her journalistic ability (or something) - but probably not. You ask a kid to read it and see what they think (not that I'd advise thise really).

I think the way you - tickler - attack other Forum members in unforgivable. Admittedly this is your free opinion but it seems that you may be in the minority. I'm sure many of the guys posting treat members of the opposite (same?) sex with the utmost respect in personal circumstances and if they were to ever meet Claire then no doubt they would be respectful and courteous.

I'm sure Claire would have objected if she had a problem with what was being written.

Just my 2p (maybe only 1p).

Rhod


----------



## nutts

Too late! He's resigned his commission and that is a shame!


----------



## thorney

You're all missing the point, I cant be arsed to read the thread but did she get her tits for the mag?

If so I'm offended, I'm on the pissing magasine committee and this would've been one of the few features I could contrubute to ;D

Assuming she had nice bazoombas I could've even contributed the glue for the pages  ;D


----------



## jgoodman00

Lmao. This thread is class.

Definitely the funniest thread in a long time...


----------



## nutts

Fuck, I can't get Thorney to a pissing meeting, but as soon as some bird offers to get her tits out for the Mag, he fucking votes himself on the Mag committee..

;D



> You're all missing the point, I cant be arsed to read the thread but did she get her tits for the mag?
> 
> If so I'm offended, I'm on the pissing magasine committee and this would've been one of the few features I could contrubute to ;D
> 
> Assuming she had nice bazoombas I could've even contributed the glue for the pages  ;D


----------



## garyc

Pissing meetings eh? You dirty toilets. [smiley=toilet.gif]

Who's the scatman amongst you.


----------



## NickP

> Pissing meetings eh? Â You dirty toilets. [smiley=toilet.gif]


If there are to be any 'pissing competitions' at these 'pissing meetings' then I declare that I should referee.....

signed Urina Rennie
:


----------



## TTotal

Starting to smell like an old folks home round here...

and befire you say it ...No I dont live in one 

 Where's me slippers......?


----------



## claire_82

Only just read this thread!!!!!

How funny, couldnt stop laughing!!!!

As you all guessed i was not offended in the slightest and thought it was really funny.

And no I'm not tickler!!!


----------



## DXN

> Starting to smell like an old folks home round here...
> 
> and befire you say it ...No I dont live in one Â
> 
> Â Where's me slippers......?


Over there by the enemas and cather bags


----------



## TTotal

Cheers Doc :

Shove 'apenny anyone ? Nurse ...nurse....NURSE !

Damn...

Too late again :'(


----------



## vlastan

> Only just read this thread!!!!!
> 
> How funny, couldnt stop laughing!!!!
> 
> As you all guessed i was not offended in the slightest and thought it was really funny.
> 
> And no I'm not tickler!!!


So tickler made a fool of himself and made a run for it then? ;D

Claire...you are a top girl and we are pleased to have you in the forum. Have fun and if you need any help about your TT just ask.


----------



## claire_82

So tickler made a fool of himself and made a run for it then?

Very much so, all i can say is 'GET OUT MORE' 

Im tt-less at the mo....... and no its not at audi!!!

Cant get insurance so I'm back to the 106     

I know this is a really stupid question but how do I get it to do the quote thing????? ???


----------



## jonah

Never mind ur TT  lets see Russels new car , saw a glims of it today looks nice Pics please
Jonah


----------



## TTotal

> So tickler made a fool of himself and made a run for it then? Â
> 
> Very much so, all i can say is 'GET OUT MORE' Â
> 
> Im tt-less at the mo....... and no its not at audi!!!
> 
> Cant get insurance so I'm back to the 106
> 
> I know this is a really stupid question but how do I get it to do the quote thing????? ???


 There like that !(click on the quote button Claire ! :


----------



## claire_82

thanx!!!


----------



## claire_82

Will get him to post some and take you out in it this week. Im scared to get in it!!!!!

Claire


----------



## russell2002

She's a bute........ ;D


----------



## ir_fuel

[smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=weneedyou.gif] [smiley=speechless.gif]

When is your "next" trip to Belgium?  We could meet up then ;D


----------



## vlastan

Hmmmm red leather is so nice!!

So how did you manage with the insurance at the end?


----------



## russell2002

Only 1 underwriter would quote for me, Zenith, and I had to pay Â£4900.......ouch....


----------



## TTotal

She is amazing...what is she and what spec Russ ? Beoooootiful car.A touch of AC Cobra , a muscle car look about it, real class IMOHO of course !


----------



## vlastan

> She is amazing...what is she and what spec Russ ? Beoooootiful car.A touch of AC Cobra , a muscle car look about it, real class IMOHO of course !


It is a BMW Z8 with 400 bhp! Didn't you know this?


----------



## pgtt

Very nice Russell good luck with it [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jam

> So tickler made a fool of himself and made a run for it then? Â
> 
> Very much so, all i can say is 'GET OUT MORE' Â
> 
> Im tt-less at the mo....... and no its not at audi!!!
> 
> Cant get insurance so I'm back to the 106
> 
> I know this is a really stupid question but how do I get it to do the quote thing????? ???


hi claire,

have you tried direct line? i got a quote from them for about 2.5k when i was almost 21 for a 225 TT roadster

IM me if you need any info

cheers

James

absolutely hilarious thread by the way!! get this guy back!


----------



## TTotal

> It is a BMW Z8 with 400 bhp! Didn't you know this?


I asked cos I didnt know, you prat. So go on then tell me all about it , as you know sooo much.


----------



## vlastan

LOL...and I though wisdom and knowledge comes with old age! Looks like I am wrong. ;D

Did you also miss the huge thread that Russell created in the flame forum for not being able to get insurance on this car?

Oh dear...which planet are you mate? Someone must have stollen your brains...but who is she???? ;D


----------



## TTotal

So you dont have any info then mr clever dick ! 8)

I just love it and it has TT headlights too.

Can it be driven through fields though ?


----------



## vlastan

> So you dont have any info then mr clever dick ! 8)


My name is NICK...NOT dick...mind your spelling! 

What info do you need? If it has heated seats and how warm they can get?


----------



## TTotal

> LOL...and I thought I was clever but obviously not . One doner short of a kebab house thats me !
> 
> Oh dear...which planet are you mate?


Which planet am I ? well obviously URANUS


----------



## vlastan

Why obviously?

Uranus is the Greek word for????


----------



## jonah

Russel + Claire not staying at my place this week but would love a ride in it when i return ;D if you see a strange man looking round it ,it'll only be me


----------



## russell2002

Its a BMW Z8, 400BHP V8, 60 in 4.2, rear wheel drive, very very scary in the wet, but acceleration to take your breathe away,

Gets lods of attention which is good been male, young and single


----------



## Dubcat

Russell - I sat in one of these at the NEC motorshow a few years ago and really considered buying one (stocks were high in those days)  Classic styling - an absolutely timeless car. Well done on a great buy...

Your jealously,

PhoTToniq.

p.s. would love a ride in it some day - really hope you turn up to a TT meet in it some time.


----------



## russell2002

Me a claire have been meaning to come to a TT meet for a while, but as TT has spent half of the last 4 months in audi's company been repaired its made it a no no,

Considering going to "the ring" with both cars, providing claire can get insured......


----------



## TTotal

Well said P. Its the first one I have seen and lovely too, darn jealous I am.It looks soo hard and agressive.
Would suit a lot of terrorists on here. 8)


----------



## TTotal

Just waiting for P. to ask just how you get that "Rusty" plate Russell ! : Well...Mr P. ?


----------



## russell2002

A combination of imagination and photoshop coupled with too much free time.


----------



## vlastan

> darn jealous I am.It looks soo hard and agressive.


Mine still call look as hard! 

I guess when you age it doesn't look so good any longer!


----------



## TTotal

Doh ! Russell, that spoilt the whole thing, now PhoTToniq will realise that you have not really got a "Rusty" plate... :-/ Never mind. He is soo gullible though. Told him that you couldnt go past 1st gear when running in and he fell for it ! ;D


----------



## TTotal

> Mine still call look as hard! Â
> 
> I guess when you age it doesn't look so good any longer! Â


SPEAK ENGLISH


----------



## chip

my word, come back from hols and I see Tickler has been hounded out of the forum   
Oh well, shit happens ;D ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal

Welcome to the madhouse chip !

Coming to the Poole meet ? :


----------



## garyc

> Well said P. Its the first one I have seen and lovely too, darn jealous I am.It looks soo hard and agressive.
> Â 8)


Quite. Poof's car.


----------



## TTotal

Ya think Russ is a Pooofter with a burd like Claire ? Na..


----------



## garyc

> Ya think Russ is a Pooofter with a burd like Claire ? Na..


Don't really care what russ is or isn't. Â It's still a car for **** or Michael Winner wannabes. Â [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## chip

> Coming to the Poole meet ? Â :


Afraid no can do, already booked for stag weekend in sunny Newcastle on 30th. I'll go to a TT meet eventually..


----------



## TTotal

Yeh Chip, dragged screamin !


----------



## chip

;D ;D ;D

I'll cancel all my arrangements (holidays, golf competitions, 3 weddings + stag w/ends) and come along to all the summer TT meets,.........if you paint over those silly graffitis on your car. ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal

When you see them in real life you will take back those words...

Nobody who has previously hated them on the screen has hated them after seeing the car...honest.

Any how its my sodding car so feck off !


----------



## Dubcat

> Nobody who has previously hated them on the screen has hated them after seeing the car...honest.


it's called 'pity'..


----------



## r1

> When you see them in real life you will take back those words...
> 
> Nobody who has previously hated them on the screen has hated them after seeing the car...honest.
> 
> Any how its my sodding car so feck off ! Â


It's easy to be honest online - somepeople find it harder face to face :-/


----------



## vlastan

> It's easy to be honest online - somepeople find it harder face to face :-/


This is VERY true. People can be very silly on this place...but when they meet you they are nice...they are afraid of me when they realise that Vlastan doesn't take shit!! ;D


----------



## NickP

> they realise that Vlastan doesn't take shit!! Â ;D


fnaar fnaar :


----------



## TTotal

Just pushes it !


----------



## Dubcat

> This is VERY true. People can be very silly on this place...but when they meet you they are nice...they are afraid of me when they realise that Vlastan doesn't take shit!! Â ;D


Oh the irony ;D


----------



## ir_fuel

i see stickers and the mind goes:

R I C E

Do they improve the drag coefficient ?  Â

... ducks away ...


----------

